# Wing Clipping???...



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok what do you think about wing clipping??..

Is it a good thing or bad??

What the pro's & con's..??


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I think it is wrong.
Birds were given wings for a reason and just because we want them tame and friendly and to stay put in one place is not a reason to clip them.
Neither of my parrots are clipped and they can fly when they want but both are very very friendly.
Some people think it ensures that their parrot will not escape but it is fact that the majority of birds that have escaped are clipped so that is not an excuse to clio them either.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah i dont think is good.. we had a grey few years back had been clip'd and they was just coming back through but she couldnt fly at all.. due the years being clipped and she put weight on.. 
I know someone who rescues parrot and they say they do it to make them Tame as they say..


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Definately a big fat NO


----------



## lil05 (Jul 18, 2009)

when i bought my cockatiel he wasnt clipped and i let him out everyday as he was already hand reared but he wouldnt go back in when i had to go to school and would fly around and be panting from flying getting really stressed and both me and my mum got stressed and the only way to get him back was to put a towl over him ..

was unfair on him i thought as in the end i hated getting him out as i could never get him back and he got a bit nasty so we had him done and hes out all the time now and still gets his excercise .. maybe not flying but climbing and walking about the house and hes a much happier bird now


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Our cockatiel was clipped when we got her. My OH said it was cruel.. like having a man in a cage and cutting his legs off! We let her feathers grow back and she loves flying around. She is very tame though and is easy to catch.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

i also think they have wings for a reason and they should use them. i have three cockateils andi have had them for years, they can be like jekle and hyde sometimes and i have been bitten a few times by them, but i don't think thtas a good reason to clip their wings.

i usually catch them bare hands, they sometimes fly on to my shoulder or i catch them with a towel - it really depends on what mood their in!


----------

